
Antarcticans Database Project - antarctica
http://www.coolantarctica.com/Community/Antarcticans-database-project.php
======
jacques_chester
My father served two full tours (ie, he was a "winterer") with ANARE, now
called the Australian Antarctic Division. Casey and Davis. He was the
communications technician.

He loved it. The winterers were carefully chosen to be likely to get along
easily, simply because there's not many options if you need to get away. It
suited Dad down to the ground -- no need to deal with new people or folk he
didn't like. The same small friendly team of people for about 8 months, then a
flood of scientists and researchers in summer.

I can't say it would suit me. But Dad has always had a knack for doing
technical work in remote places. Me? I'll stick to a New York office, thanks.

My parents have been helpful in so many ways. Not least of which is that if my
own life seems boring, I can just talk about theirs.

~~~
antarctica
Thank you for sharing this :-)

------
CoolAntarctica
Hi, I'm Paul Ward, CoolAntarctica.com is my site, I found my way here after
seeing a traffic spike on that particular page. Interesting to see your
comments and glad you find the photo archive interesting. It's been
fascinating to compile, contacting all those people who sent in pictures from
a range of bases and across 50+ years. It's still ongoing, any more pictures
anyone wants to contribute are gratefully received, I've had a couple more
offers on the basis of this inclusion already.

~~~
antarctica
Hi Paul, found your site after watching a trailer to new "National Geographic"
series "Continent 7: Antarctica" at
([http://tvnfo.com/p/1216727](http://tvnfo.com/p/1216727)). Wanted to see some
pictures from `Antarctica`. Thank you for a useful website.

------
m-i-l
My dad worked for the Falklands Islands Dependency Survey between 1958 and
1961, setting up the ionsopheric station at Halley Bay. He then returned to
work for the Department of Scientific and Industrial Research, Antarctic
Division (New Zealand) between 1962 and 1965, as scientific leader at Scott
Base. He had seemingly endless fascinating stories and fantastic photos from
his time there. My sister has created a blog with some of these at
[https://elw0168.wordpress.com](https://elw0168.wordpress.com) .

~~~
CoolAntarctica
Thanks for that, I'll add a link to the blog from the Halley page, always
fascinating to see stuff from the earlier days of the scientific era.

------
clarkema
FID here (Wintered at Rothera, currently on base at Halley for the summer
season.) There's some great photos on that site!

It's surprising how little has changed over the years, but there is still a
special something about the old photos and bases before the day of ready
communications to the rest of the world.

------
diggan
Is there any way of downloading all the pictures without having to resort to
using scrapers? Took a quick look and couldn't find anything

------
seszett
This is really about US & UK personnel though.

As as overwinterer on French territory, I'm a bit disappointed the US and UK
seized the "Antarctican" name just for themselves without making any other
mention of the many other bases, actually.

~~~
CoolAntarctica
There is no restriction as to where pictures come from or who can join the
database personnel lists. Rather than have pages for everywhere that will
often remain empty I open up sections as and when people contact me for their
base/s and their time in Antarctica. The reason it's USA and UK is that is
where people have so far contacted me from, which is unsurprising I guess for
an English language website. If you wish to send your details or pictures I
will be happy to include them (as long as the pics are reasonable quality!), I
only have what people choose to send.

------
snsr
What a fantastically interesting rabbit hole (referring to the photo
collection itself). The work being performed and related implications have
always been of interest to me as well. Thank you for compiling these!

------
aidenn0
My grandfather took 16mm movies when he with ODF; this makes me wonder what
happened to those.

